# Safari:trouver L'heure Et La Date Dans L Historique



## zoey (11 Janvier 2006)

*safari:comment Faire Savoir A Quelle Heure Les Pages Ont été Visitées?merci*


----------



## Naranyan (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, après une petite recherche en anglais j'ai pu trouver une réponse.
Il suffit de copier l'url qui t'intéresse (à partir de l'historique ou autre) et de la coller dans une recherche spotlight. Une fois les résultats trouvés, cliques sur "Tout afficher dans le Finder" (le message peut varier selon ton OS) et dans ta fenêtre Finder tu auras l'heure de visite !


----------

